# Do they know?



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My friend had to euthanize her beloved German Shepherd last week and she is totally devastated. In her despair she contacted an animal communicator. The animal communicator told her that the dog knew what was going to happen and that he was hoping against hope that he will not be put to sleep. She also told my friend that the dog felt pain during the euthanasia procedure, but the pain did not last long. My friend is now feeling even worse than before.

She told me that the dog did not act scared as they were driving him to the vet and acted as if he were going for a normal ride which he liked. He did not act scared at the vet's office either.

I believe that some of the dogs that are euthanized in kill shelters know. I had to put several dogs to sleep because of terminal illness and pain, some of them were mentally completely there and that was the hardest. I hope that they did not know that I was driving them to death and that they were not afraid. My impression is that dogs live in the present and don't plan or fear the future. In a kill-shelter they may be scared because that is a present situation for them. I personally don't think that they can foresee what awaits them when they leave home. Or maybe I just prefer to believe so.

What do you think, what are your experiences?


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like the "communicator" had an agenda.
Your poor friend has nothing to feel badly about- I'm sure she did not make the decision lightly.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is my feeling too that the communicator had an agenda. I think it was cruel to make my friend worse than she already does.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Firstly, I'd like to say that the animal communicator your friend consulted is the last person I would refer anyone to. That animal communicator has made this owner regret something she cannot undo and no loved dog would want to that conveyed to their human whether or not after death communication is possible.

There are many people who can accurately "feel" or "communicate" with non-human-animals but that communication usually occurs during life or at least when the human has some way of connecting with the other animal. Most people who consult such people are wanting help for their non-human-friend and, as such, have that friend's needs at heart and their dog will know that. That dog would be sending calming signals all the way to their owner. How could someone, after the fact, dare heap so much pain on another human - any respectable ghost dog would chomp on that person's butt!! 

Secondly, I have no doubt that dogs pick up on more of our thought patterns than we realise and some dogs know the stress we feel on many occasions. I do not believe that our loved animal friends think about death or euthanasia as we do. Many medical produres are unpleasant and somewhat painful but I truly doubt that animal communicator's interpretation.

I will share my dog's journey only to demonstrate this. Cisco was 6 weeks off being 17yo and she was beginning to fail - she would eat but had lost her appetite, she was unsteady at times when she walked. Her breath smelt uremic. Urine tests were normal but blood tests indicated her kidneys were failing. I was told that humans with this condition felt ill and nauseous and even when hungry the smell of food would negate appetite. Dialysis in humans would alleviate these symptoms so (while we were still waiting on blood results) I tried the closest available thing to dialysis in dogs which was leaving her there and flushing her blood by intravenous fluid for 24 hours, then I brought her home. 

That night she was staggery and gave me "the help me look" and I rang the vet (90-120 minutes away) but there was only an answering machine. So we waited until the next morning, she was a little better and I fed her as much roast chicken as she would eat and it was suprisingly a considerable amount considering her previous appetite - the rehydration gave her that at least. Then we went on her last walk which was only about 25 feet outside the gate and she wanted to go home. I had already rung the vet so I put her in the car and we went. When we got to the vet, there were still a number of patients - I had arranged for the last visit for that morning. I brought her in to see the vet to confirm my decision and to arrange for us to pay then to go to a nearby park. She pulled me to the car and got in by herself which she had been unable to do for the last month. I thought ..... is she really ready to go?

Anyway, we got to the park and we had a little walk around and the house next to the park had some free ranging chickens which had got through their fence .... Cisco looked at me as if to say "This is their lucky day". 

Then the vet turned up .... just as a council worker started up his ride on mower. I asked the guy if he could turn it off for about 10 minutes and he did. I put Cisco in a drop and muzzled her as the vet approached, she gave a low growl and I shushed her as I held her leg for him to find the vein. I took off the muzzle and cuddled her while he injected her and I felt her go within less than 20 seconds. I said "She's gone" but he listened to her heart for a minute and said "Yes she's gone". We laid the body bag on the back seat and the vet helped me lift her in and I covered her with a blanket to take her home for burial.

So, my interpretation is she didn't want to be in the vet surgery because she thought I was going to leave her again but she had no problem getting out of the car at the park and she gave no indication of pain with the injection.

Your friend loved her dog and he knew it and while it is the one of the hardest decisions we ever make I think that when our dogs let us know it is time and we acknowledge that and act on it for their sake anyone else, that lays a guilt trip for that decision, needs to take a long, serious look at themselves.

Peace and hugs to your friend in her sorrow.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I think they know. I put Vishnu down last month. Debated for 2 wks. Had dreams about it, always woke up crying but knew it was right. The night before I took him to the vet, I stayed up all night. Vishnu never gave kisses, he just wasn't the type. That morning at about 5am, he gave me 3 kisses. He also took a walk down his favorite spot where I will be spreading his ashes. He had been unable to do so for months previous. I feel it was his way of saying good bye. 

Ok, now to go cry, great.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe they know too. They can also read your body language.
But you make the decision for the dog because they can't. It is a very hard decision but usually the right one in the end even if it doesn't feel like it.

As for that Pet Communicator shame on them for making your friend feel worse than she already did. Any animal owner would know that their pet only wants to make their owner happy.
I'd be loosing that number and bad mouthing whomever it was.

Please tell your friend she did the right thing for the dog but not the right thing for your friends self.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

For shame on that Pet Communicator..... Bad, bad, bad.

I believe that in most cases if we watch our animals they will tell us when it is time just like Angel_W posted. I had the similar experience with my Apache. 

If there is any pain involved our animals forgive us for that because they know we love them. Our loves helps them leave knowing that their beloved humans would never never do anything to hurt them.

I know that there are people who can feel the spirit of an animal even after the animals death. But it is more just the essence of the animal. 

Val


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for all the responses. 

I copied and forwarded them to my friend, I hope they will help her find some peace. I knew her dog and I told her that the messages the Animal Communicator conveyed were out-of-character for her dog.

It is a very hard time for the family. The remaining dog keeps carrying the toys to his favorite spot under the manolia tree and showing them to my friend.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is so sad for the other dogs 
they are grieving too


----------



## Shadow&Bubba (Sep 29, 2008)

you need to let people know to avoid that particular "communicator" and maybe try to send around a local newsprint stating what she/he did. That is inexcusable for someone to do to somebody else while they are in grief. I'd like to know her reasoning for saying false statements like that in the first place. I'm not a believer in the "communication" thing anyway. If someone said something like that to me after letting go of one of my boys i'd be very hard pressed not to react in a very physical way.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Sgt.Davis, ya mean you would just deck'em??? I would and I was never really a believer in the communicator stuff until some what recently. 

Val


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

My friend is feeling better now, after reading these posts. She does not believe in the communication either, she tried it because she was so upset and desperate after losing her dog. She wanted to know whether the dog felt pain when he was being PTS. She was upset about what she was told, but she felt she asked for the truth and got it. So she is not really upset with the communicator any longer. She is learning to live with the loss.

My sense is that the communicator felt that she did not try everything possible (I know she did, I was with her on the phone for a week) and this is why she told her what she did. I think she should not have told her this even if the dog did communicate it. There is no point in hurting someone who is already in so much pain. Knowing the dog, I know he would never had said something that would hurt his mom. I would never use or recommend this person again. I am not as forgiving as my friend is.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There is another thing the communicator said I did not like.

My friend wanted to set up a rescue fund in memory of her dog, he was a rescue and the perfect dog (I fostered him three years ago). My friend asked the communicator whether the dog would like this. The communicator said not to do it, that the dog would like a lifesize picture in her room so that she can always see him. I know that this dog was not so vain and I know that the dog would have liked the idea of a rescue fund.

I think the communicator adventure with this particular person was a flop, I cannot take her seriously. I do hope that others communicate with pets better. This was a disappointment and I am upset that she hurt my friend.


----------



## bearlasmom (Sep 21, 2006)

for shame on th communicator
had they really been a reputable communicatior, they really would not have told them that story. I think they may know when their time is up and i think that they are thankful at times when it is, especially when they have been battling something painful. If animals are euthanized at shelters 'just becuase' im sure what goes through their minds is a totally diferent story and one that i wouldnt want to think about, but when they are in pain, and they see their human crying before they even get the needle, i think they some how clue in and they relax a bit becuase they know they were loved enough tha their family member did not want to see them suffer.


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

A month ago, I had to have my girl PTS. It was the most difficult decision that I have ever made. I thought about whether she knew it was coming. She would have severe anxiety attacks if we put her in the car to go anywhere. For awhile, she had been acting strange and totally out of character for her and then she became aggressive. The day we took her into the vets, she hopped in the car and there were no problems at all. When we got to the vets, they sedated her and for a brief time, I had the girl I had raised all those years back. Do I think she knew what was going on? Maybe but if she did, while I was lying beside her , she looked relieved at the same time. Anyone that says such horrible things like that are in the wrong business. It was cruel and unacceptable. These decisions that we make are for the love of our furkids, not because we want to. To take something like that and make it out that your friend did something wrong is criminal. Please tell your friend that in my opinion, this so called communicator was filled with you know what and even though she is grieving, she should not take anything this person said to heart. As for a memorial fund, I think that is a wonderful idea if that is what your friend wants to do. 



> Originally Posted By: RebelGSD She was upset about what she was told, but she felt she asked for the truth and got it.


Who knows for sure what was said was the truth? This is one person's idea. Please tell your friend to let go of what was said and not even consider it truth. I feel so bad that your friend had to go through this at all.. Sending hugs their way.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

My first gsd gave me The Look when she was ready to go. She knew it was her time. I had such a sense of peace in the final hour we shared.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

It doesn't sound like the communicator gave your friend very much comfort which is unfortunate because I presume thats why she sought out the communicator when she was grieving. 

We just recently had to PTS our kitty of 17 years that had aggressive squamous cell sarcoma. Our vet came to the house and our kitty laid right down on her bed and curled her head under like she knew and was ready (even though we weren't ready). Even though it was painful to lose her, the moment was very peaceful and its what I would want for myself under the same circumstances. So please tell your friend not to agonize or feel badly about her decision and to try to remember the many happy years she shared with her beloved GSD. I hope all the feedback on this thread gives her comfort.

I came across a quote the other night it really reflected how I feel when we lose one of our furbabies; like an integral piece of our lives is gone forever.


Not the least hard thing to bear when they go from us, these quiet friends, is that they carry away with them so many years of our own lives. 

John Galsworthy


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

i know this is an older post but wanted to put my own post on here. 
I think they know when it is there time because when we had to have dusty pts we could just look at him and tell he was ready. we held onto him for a month because we were selfish, we were thinking of our feelings and how much we would miss him. we werent thinking of his feelings and how much pain he was in. 

had we known that it would have ended that way we would have done it long before then. he had very aggressive cancer in his mouth and went to his brain in less than a month. he was fine one day the next day he has cancer.

im not one to believe in the communicators because i communicate with my animals myself. i live with them and know them a million times more than anyone, so i know what they need and what they dont need you know. 


so as long as she felt she done the right thing in her heart then she done the right thing. that was really cruel what the communicator told her after such a terrible time she has had with dealing with the lose of her beloved pet.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you for your responses. 

Unfortunately my friend was forced to euthanize the dog she adored because of a bite. He was completely healthy, happy and in perfect condition. I knew the dog and he was wonderful, he never-ever showed aggression towards anybody. He was the star of the children-parties at their house. Everybody who met him loved him. The one bite happened while the dog was defending my friend, which makes the situation even more tragic. He did his "job", defended her, and she had to kill him for it.

We left no stone unturned trying to find a solution to save his life but with the local laws they did not have a chance. They hired the best attorney available. Her husband even thought of stealing the dog from animal control and leaving the country. The family did everything they could to keep the last hours with him upbeat and happy, the dog thought that he was finally going home as they were driving him to the vet. He went to sleep looking into my friend's eyes. She still wonders if he knew that they were taking him to be killed.

Now, months later, the family is still devastated. He was my friend's constant companion and he went with her everywhere. 
Their life will never be the same. Her husband barely talkes to her.

I cringe when people say they want a protective dog. This one never showed any protectiveness.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

RebelGSD, your story really stirs my heart. How sad for your friend, for the dog, too. My heart aches for them. What a terrible situation to live with. I am so sorry that she had to go through something so nightmarish and horrible.

I can only share this: My last GSD was not the fastest learner, but he was incredibly WISE. He seemed especially calm and happy one bright winter morning.. just calmly didn't want to go far on his walk. The same on his next few walks. Then, He didn't want to leave the yard. Calm, happy.. very upbeat and relaxed. In short, he had "walking pneumonia"-- he knew that he was dying, his lungs filling-- and he felt totally calm and happy. He was aware of what was happening. We had been back and forth to the vet's twice... before she finally took an x-ray. His only symptoms were a slight drag to a foot, and not wanting to walk. He soon stopped eating, and finally we got that chest x-ray-- the whole time, Chell was happy, comfortable, upbeat, in ideal spirits... he KNEW his lungs were filling. He accepted the end coming. I tried all the meds, percussive chest pounding, steam room sauna stuff, etc etc. He didn't rally, and was totally calm and happy. I let him go when the meds didn't help. But.. he knew all along, long before I did.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I can only hope that this dog did not know and that he thought that the car ride to the vet meant that he was going home finally. I hope he did not know that his love and loyalty and doing the right thing for his mom (from his standpoint) will cost him his life. I know his mom will never forgive herself. It is hard when it is a sick companion and when we are ending the suffering. This was a young and happy boy who wanted to live and everyone who knew him wanted him to live.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I understand what you mean. I am hoping this young boy had no awareness.. just being with his family and enjoying a ride. Then peace. I am so, so very sorry for his owners! My deepest prayers and heartfelt wishes for healing go to this woman!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

What a sad story. I feel terrible for your friend, first to lose her dog that way, then to have a rotten unethical person tell her things that she should have kept to herself even if she did feel them to be true.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll forward her the vote of support. I feel sad and sick for all of them. I guess not even the communicator could beat her up worse than she is still beating up herself.


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Not sure if they 'know'. I would think some do. We just had Bear put down and kept the ride to the vet as normal as possible. The 2 boys came along like always. Took him out for a pee when we got there. Gave him some treats when we were in at the vet...normal routine.

I honestly don't think Bear was aware or knew what was going to happen because for the past 4 months he's gone there to have blood taken so he was pretty use to it.

In the end I think its what the owner believes to make it less painful. For instance, while waiting in the car at the vet Bear was sitting in the back seat. I was watching him, looking at his eyes and he seemed very tired of the fight. This made it a bit easier to have him put down.

Was he really tired of fighting or just tired? I don't know but I like to believe he was telling me it was time.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I believe they do know but I also believe that they look to you for to help them out of their pain. 

Niketa, our 14y husky, was diagnosed with a large liver mass (possible cancer) and they gave her 2 wks - 6 months, the day we came home from the vet was the day she stopped eating.

She was a very strong, independent, dominant girl and my wish for her was that she would walk into that office with her dignity that day.

She lasted 2 1/2 weeks from the day of diagnosis as as the time came near she would just stare at us and we would hug her and I swear she looked into our souls and said help. She was never one to say help me but that day we made the decision she was calling for it she was in so much pain and bloated.

When we took her to the vet that day she laid in the van and got up 1 time to look out the window (I was surprised). She walked into that vet's office with her head 1/2 done but she still had her dignity she knew where she was going, she knew were helping her so she could be in peace. She went to rainbow bridge this Nov in my arms and the last thing she saw was her best human friend my husband, Tim.

Tell your friend that she did the right thing and live her her dog's memory. To help the healing when we lost Brandy our 18yr GSD mix, we made up an album so the kids will always remember his wonderful and gentle spirt for Niketa we have pictures all over my office of when she was a puppy through her last days.


----------

